# How far would you go for your dog?



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The weather is getting warm and the snakes are on the move.
I just saw where a fellow hunter in Texas took his dogs out for a run at a creek. One dog went down a steep embankment for a swim. She took her swim then figured out she couldn't go up the same way she went down. She swam down to another place to come up. When she got to the bank she encountered snakes. She was bitten, yelping and refused to move. Her owner had been running along the top of the bank in hopes of helping her out. He saw what was going on and jumped down the embankment. Threw up dog up and tried to jump and crawl his way out. Part of the sand gave way on his jump up, and he kicked and crawled like a mad man to get out.
He was lucky and not bitten. He had forgotten his cell phone in his truck and carried his dog the two miles back to it. The dog was bitten twice on the hind legs and is recovering.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

When Kian was a pup a punk kid had a bull terrier and saw little Kian. He unclicked the leash and the dog charged at me and Kian, barking and snarling furiously. I picked Kian up and turned my back to the dog which rammed into the back of my legs. I then turned around and went to kick the dog but he moved out of the way. 
The little _ _ _ _head owner came over and told me to relax as his dog wanted to play. I had a few choice words for him.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

A day ago a snotty little australian shepherd viciously went after Riley. I screamed at it and chased it off. It seemed kind of shocked to see me come after it & backed off very quickly. The owner had the nerve to say "he's just playing". I yelled at him too and he retreated to the other end of the park with his horrid little dog in tow. Don't mess with my baby. 8)

I thought it was cute... as the dog ran back to it's owner I looked over at Ri and she was standing right next to me with her little hackles raised up as if to say "Yeah! We told him who's boss!" :


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's nice threefsh ;D
Got to stick together 
Me and my wife just read this, looked at each other and laughed ;D ;D
Sound's a lot like something she (my wife) would do when she's out walking with 'Brook'!!
I often tell her that one day another dog owner is not going to like her doing it, but she never listens ??? 

Hobbsy


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think most of us would put ourselves in harms way in order to save our pups.

A few years ago I was grouse hunting with my English Setter. I could hear him running through the cover running into trees. Sounded like a dozer. This is how he was so nothing abnormal. Never cried or whimpered. However, this time I heard a yelp and cry. Called my partner over and then called the dog.

Patch came running out of the cover with blood coming out of his mouth. Now the Irish Setter I had before Patch would run with his tongue hanging out and it would snag on the cover and he would bleed. I just assumed this is what happened to the English setter. 

As we were getting ready to hit the cover again, I looked at where Patch was resting and saw a pool of blood. OH OH! Went over and he was still bleeding. Reached in his mouth and pulled out chunks of flesh. Couldn't stop the bleeding so poured water in his mouth. This did the trick. Let him rest for a few minutes then got him to stand. He quickly collapsed. At this point I gave my gun to my partner and carried Patch out of the woods. Took about 45 minutes to reach my vehicle. 

Made my boy as comfortable as possible, and sped towards the nearest town which was another 30 minutes away. Tried to find a vet and no one open and no one answering their phone. This is before cell phones were common Another 30 minutes to the next town, still can't find a vet. Another hour home and called my vet at home. NO ANSWER. Finally took Patch to the emergency pet clinic which we are fortunate to have.

We were very lucky. Patch had managed to put three holes in his throat. He almost bled out. Our best guess is that he impaled himself on a tree. A regimen of antibiotics and around the clock care and he recovered. The right hand side of his face was paralyzed but he was alive and healthy. He survived to become a wonderful companion for my two young daughters (at that time  ).


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nothing like that has happened to Jack. But me and my husband talk all the time about situations and what amount of money we are willing to fork out to save Jack. (Still looking into Pet insurance b/c of these talks.) 

But I do have a story:
One say I was watching my neice, she was about 6/7 mos at the time. We had only had Jack about a month or two. My mom came by the see Jack and her granddaughter. I was holding my neice and we are in my bedroom when I heard Jack cry. I went running down the hallway and the next thing I knew I had Jack in my arms and not my neice!  It all happened SO fast. I looked at my mom who was smiling/laughing. As I was running to Jack I kind of laid/tossed my neice on the couch to assist Jack who was trying to remove his head from between the posts in the livingroom. She was smiling/laughing from the look on my face when I realized what I did to my neice and the fact of my reaction to my Jack crying. Btw, my neice was NOT hurt in this stunt!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

When Mac was 6 months old we ran into a mastiff pit bull mix that is dog aggressive and 120lbs. He was growling a running towards mac. I got between them put my chest out and sort of went ' errrrrrr' really loud. The dog went back to it's owner but I thought for sure one of us were going to be bit. The owner said sorry but off lead and aggression don't mix.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Nothing like that has happened to me while walking with Willie... but if it did, I'm sure I would instinctively do the same.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

I put myself between Sammy and 2 huge Burmese Mountain dogs that were off leash at a local library, which happens to be right beside an off-leash park. 
The owner was watching as they growled and stalked us, calling them in a high-pitched, unauthoritative, non-caring sort of way. I stood staring calmly at the growling dogs while Sammy stood behind me, terrified. I then yelled to (at) the owner that if she didn't get her dogs under control I would not be held responsible for what I do to them.

She came and got them pretty quickly then. "They're not dangerous, just playful" she says to me, rolling her eyes.

"Well, if I were an 85 year old woman walking to the library and your uncontrollable dog jumped up on me, I doubt you would be able to use "playful" as an excuse out of a lawsuit"


----------



## mgates (Sep 20, 2011)

When Clementine was about 4 months she was attacked by two large off-leash dogs (one already had a muzzle on and held her down while the other dog went at her). She was screaming and trying to get away but could not. I started yelling at the dogs to get off of her, all I could see was blood and teeth -- but it didn't occur to me at the time to kick them. When the other owners FINALLY walked over (maybe 30 seconds later) I was able to scoop Clem up. We walked away quickly and then I knelt down to try and get a look at her. At that time the other owners LET THE DOGS GO! The dog ran back over to us, I picked up Clem and it started jumping and biting my arms trying to get at her. Poor Clem was shaking and screaming every time the dog would jump. A man ran over to grab the dog and we left the park immediately to go straight to the vet (7 bites broke the skin, 12 staples needed). Never found out who the people were or why both of their dogs had so much aggression.

As a follow-up, we were so worried that this incident would affect her reaction to new people and dogs. But 5 months later (after a little gentle coaxing), she is just as happy, affectionate and adventurous as before (although she's slightly more timid until she can read the other dog... not necessarily a bad thing).


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Amazing what owners would do to protect their dogs...
When Peanut was about 6 months old he was attacked by a Catahoula. That dog turned around and grabbed Peanut by the neck slowly making his way down to the jugular. With poor Peanut screaming, my husband quickly pried open the jaws of the Catahoula to release Peanut. Poor Peanut pooped in his "pants" but luckily had no puncture wounds. My husband on the other hand needed to get bandaged.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

What is a Catahoula?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a young Catahoula owned by my daughter. They are used for hog hunting. Tracking wounded deer and working cattle.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

When I was about 13 (yep they still had dogs back that far) I had a mutt called "Sandy". Sandy was half Labrador and half Corgi. So he was basically a short stocky Labrador. 

There was a German Shepherd which lived 8 houses down the street which would attack me every time I forgot about it and walked past the front of the house. It had bitten me 6 or 7 times thus far. (The laws were a little lax back then, a good thing usually) One day walking past I had Sandy with me. The GSD came charging out after me and tried to bite my arse as it always did. Sandy lunged up under it's neck as it did and drew blood. But the GSD was bloody big, so I figured I needed to break it up. So I grabbed hold of the GSD by the scruff of the neck and tried to pull it off Sandy. But it turned and chewed some large holes in my arm causing a fair bit of claret to be spilt. 

In the end, I should have left Sandy to sort it. He ended up getting on top of this dog and near killed it. I eventually pulled him off it when I thought it didn't have enough left to have another go at me. Not sure what came of it and don't really care. But, A good dog that Sandy


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Scary experience are just that, and they stick with pups. Cooper was abou 7 months ols when we were walking in our local little woods, he was playing and running quite happily when all of a sudden from nowhere a large shepherd who is normally muzzled got hold of Cooper, his tooth went straight through Coopers eyelid and down to the first layer on his eye bal. Cooper obviously squeeled and luckily the shepherd let go. Am I imagining it or is it possible that this has scarred him as now everytime we come across a german shepherd he cowers....


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Yesterday we had a bad hail storm and it came down very sudden.
I called Max - he came inside immediately, but Skyy was frozen with fear on the back yard, my attempts to recall her failed. 
Ok, I did not have time to even realize how dangerous it can be (the hail was between 1"- 2.5" in diameter), all I wanted to do is to get Skyy inside as quick as possible. 
I ran out, grabbed her and when we got in the house I saw a lot of blood dripping down, after examining Skyy I could not find a scratch - but my head was bleeding... 
Thankfully I am fine and our dogs are fine!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow that is amazing - glad you are all okay.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Wow, these are amazing stories. 

Ok, I'm a bit embarrassed by my story but there is no limit to how far I'd go for my v's. 

Flynn was diagnoses with ITP in the Fall (his body was attacking his platelets and he was near death with almost zero platelets in his body - luckily he responded to the meds and recovered). 

Anyway, he was touch and go for a week or two and we really thought we might lose him. The Vet said one of the signs that he would be getting worse is if he had black stools (internal bleeding). She said to take him to the hospital immediately if that happened. Well, one night at about 4 am he was crying to go out (he doesn't do this normally but he was sick and on meds that upset his stomach) so I took him. 

Once he started to do his business, I realized I forgot a flash light to check the color of his stool. It was dark and he always goes in an area that is overgrown by brush and I knew I'd never find it again if I ran back inside the house to get what I needed. I panicked and knew I had no choice but to pick it up with my bare hand, take it inside, and look at it in the light.

I still can't believe I did it, but I did! It was fine, by the way and Flynn has been medication free for almost month now and so far no signs of a relapse. If I had to do it again, I would if I thought it would save my baby's life.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

... now _that_ is love! :-*


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When I posted this topic 6 months ago I never thought I would be adding to it. 
Last week my husbands grandmother died in a house fire. She could have gotten out of the house but she didn't. She was searching for her dog and was overcome by the smoke.
The dog had gotten scared and hid under the couch.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

TexasRed, I am so sorry for your loss (and your husband's). Such a sad outcome but such an incredible testament to how much she loved her dog.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

TexasRed, I am so very sorry for your family's loss. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That's tough Red. Shows the love she had for her pup. God rest their souls.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

TexasRed - I am so sorry for your families loss. So sad what an amazing lady to do that for her friend.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Texas Red, I am so sorry for your loss. She must have really loved that dog, but all the same what a tragic way for her to loose her life. May they both RIP.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Deepest condolences


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

TexasRed, Riley and Chuck and our family send our love.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

TXRed - I am sorry to hear about your family's loss, please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the condolences. Even if the firemen would have made it inside in time, she would have still put up a fight on leaving without her dog.
Her and my mother in-law are known for feeding stray dogs so they can gain their trust and take them to the shelter.
She was 89 years old, lived a good life and will be truly missed.
I would like to add a word of advice on crate training your dogs. Dogs get scared during fires and hide. Crating them with a lead left on top of the crate will make getting them, and you out easier. For those that sleep with your dog. Keep your bedroom door closed with a leash hanging near.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, I would definitely run out in a hail storm for any of my pets. No doubt in my mind. Good on you for not abandoning your dog when she needed you! <3

TexasRed, wow. What an incredible story. She must have been some woman. Sorry for your loss. 

I always tell everyone, if there is a fire or tornado or whatever, do not expect me to be joining them unless all my pets are safe. I could never live with myself knowing I left my animal. Ugh...what an awful feeling. I could never do it...


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss TexasRed...your in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

TexasRed - so sorry to hear about this tragic event. Thinking of you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

So sorry for your family's loss. Prayers are with you


----------

